# دة شهيد كنيستنا العذراء ابى سفين عزبة النخل عم فوزى اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2013)

*دة شهيد كنيستنا العذراء ابى سفين عزبة النخل عم فوزى اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة
*





*تقرير  عن احداث كنيسة ابو سفين الرشاح عزبة النخل : تجمهر مجموعه من الاخوان فى  منطقة ارض الجنينه الموجود بها الكنيسه وتم اشعال النار فى ورشه نجارة  وتوكتوك مملوكين للسيد / فوزى والذى اصيب بعيار نارى نقل على أثره الى  المستشفى واصابة اثنين أخرين وبعدها تم اطلاق وابل من الرصاص فى الهواء  وعلى منازل الاقباط والكنيسه وتم التصدى لهم وصدر نداء من المسجد كلنا فداء  الكنيسه سوف نتصدى لمن يريد ان يفرقنا والمسلم هو المسيحى والمسيحى هو  المسلم وبعدها تجمع شبابا الاقباط حول الكنيسه ومعهم المسلمين لحمايتها  ودخل ابونا بشوى الجامع وتحدث الى الشعب هو والشيخ من داخل المسجد بأننا  سوف نستمر فى التواجد امام الكنيسه والمسجد لحمايتهما من اى اعتداء والان  هدوء حذر فى المنطقه .والان خبر وفاه السيد فوزىالله  يرحمك يا شهيد الوطن والكنيسة مبروك عليك السماء ياا عمى فوزى حقيقى  هتوحشنى اوى هيوحشنى حضنك بجداااا هيوحشنى كل شى فيك يا عمى الوداع اذكرنا  امام عرش المسيح الى الالقاء يا حبيب قلبى*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يعزى اهله ويصبرهم 
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
*​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

نيح الله نفسه بسلام معطياً عزاء لكل أسرته يا رب آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2013)

*دا يبقى عمى
اخوة ابويا يا اخواتى

*


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

عزاء إلهنا الحي بروحه القدوس يملأ قلبك مع كل الأسرة سلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*لن يكون دمه هو وغيره من قطيع المسيح بلا ثمن ...... بل سيكون ثمنه تحرير مصر من الإسلام ..... *


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> عزاء إلهنا الحي بروحه القدوس يملأ قلبك مع كل الأسرة سلام دائم آمين
> ​


*امين يا ابويا صليلى*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لن يكون دمه هو وغيره من قطيع المسيح بلا ثمن ...... بل سيكون ثمنه تحرير مصر من الإسلام ..... *


*امين يا استاذى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *دا يبقى عمى
> اخوة ابويا يا اخواتى
> 
> *



*ربنا يعزيكم حبيبى ..... صار لكم شفيع يقف الأن أمام العرش الإلهى​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

شئ مؤسف ومحزن لاقصي درجه
ربنا يرحمة ياسمير ويعزيكم
ويابخته صدقني افرحوله

ومتقلقش اكيد ربنا هيرد قريب اووي علي كل اللي بيحصل ده ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربنا يعزيكم حبيبى ..... صار لكم شفيع يقف الأن أمام العرش الإلهى​*


*امين يا استاذى صدقنى انا زعلت علية اوى بجداااا*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شئ مؤسف ومحزن لاقصي درجه
> ربنا يرحمة ياسمير ويعزيكم
> ويابخته صدقني افرحوله
> 
> ومتقلقش اكيد ربنا هيرد قريب اووي علي كل اللي بيحصل ده ​


امين يارب ودى صورتة


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## DODY2010 (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا ينيح روحه ويعزيكم


----------



## بنت المسيح (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يعزى اهلة ونشكر ربنا على سلامه الكنيسه .. اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة

الله يرحمه و يصبر اهله


----------



## مديون للمسيح (16 أغسطس 2013)

> دا يبقى عمى
> اخوة ابويا يا اخواتى




ربنا يعزيك و ينيح روحه فى فردوس النعيم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‎

تم قتل الشهيد فوزى مريد فارس وحرق ورشته واصابه اخيه بسبب انه رفض رفع صوره العذراء من الورشه اثناء مرور المسيره بتاعت الارهابين القتله انصار المعزول 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

الله يرحمه
هو زمانه فرحان مع المسيح ومبسوط
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
​


----------



## kawasaki (16 أغسطس 2013)

*معلش ياسمير *
*ياريت كنت انا مكانه *​


----------



## أَمَة (16 أغسطس 2013)

طوباك يا فوزي لأنهم ظنوا انهم قتلوك وهم لا يعرفون أنك الآن مع المسيح.
قتلوا جسدك ولكنهم لم يقتلوا روحك 
أنت الآن حي مع المسيح وهم أمواتا في خطاياهم أن لم يتوبوا ويعرفوا الإله الحق.

تعزياتي القلبية لك يا سمير وللأهل جميعا، وليملأ الروح القدس - الروح المعزي قلوبكم جميعا بتعزيته السماوية.


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*الرب  ينيح  روح  المرحوم  في  أحضان  القديسيين  *

*ويعزي  أسرته  .. وكنيسته .. **تعزيات  السماء  لك*

*" ليس  هو  موت  لعبيدك  يارب .. بل  هو  أنتقال "*
​


----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يرحمة ويعزى الاسرة
ويعزينا جميعا
ماحدث لجموع المسيحين فى مصر ليس مصاب اهلهم فقط بل مصابنا جميعا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم
هو في مكان احسن بكتير 
من الي احنا فيه دلوقتي​


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يرحمه ويسكب فى قلوبكم التعزية والصبر وكل الاسر الحزينة يارب*


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‎
> 
> تم قتل الشهيد فوزى مريد فارس وحرق ورشته واصابه اخيه بسبب انه رفض رفع صوره العذراء من الورشه اثناء مرور المسيره بتاعت الارهابين القتله انصار المعزول
> *


*كدابين يا استاذى الورشة متحرقتشى مفهاش حاجة حصلت
ثانيا عمىكان بيدخل عربيتو المخزن عادى فهما بيعدو اتحججو مع عمى بحجة تعطليل مسيرتهم وضربوعلية بالنار  فى راسو*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يعزيكم يا سمير 
انا بجد بقولك يا بختوا 
زمانو فرحان و مبسوط لانه ارتاح من الارض و الامها 
و زمانه فرحان دلوقتي وسط تهليل الملائكة 
ربنا يعزيكم و يصبر قلوبكم و يديكم سلامه و امانه 
تعزياتي لكل اسرتك 
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2013)

الرب. ينبح روحه وز و يعزي كل الأسره و الأحباب..  الرب يعزيكن و يصبركم يا سمير ...


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم
ويعطيــه الراحــة الأبديــة
 ويمنح الأسرة الصبر على فراقة ​


----------

